# Low fat French toast



## VickiQ (Aug 16, 2005)

One of my all time fav summer dinners is french toast with fresh berries and whipped cream. I have a digestive disorder and adapted my old french toast recipe when I was first diagnosed years ago-everyone seems to love this recipe and I thought I would share it here.I hope you enjoy it!!!Lots of love and energy, Vicki

1 (12oz)can skim evaporated milk
1 cup egg beaters
2 tablespoons vanilla
1 heaping teaspoon cinnamon (or adjusted to taste)
1 loaf (about 20oz) day old white bread 
fresh berries of your liking 
fat free whipped cream or fat free cool whip


 Heat griddle
In a bowl with hand mixer beat milk and egg beaters until VERY frothy, add vanilla and beat well. Add cinnamon and beat well.
 Spray griddle with butter flavored cooking spray and cook as you would regular french toast.
Serve with fresh berries and whipped cream.ENJOY!!!


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi VickiQ,
I think I might try this out on my finicky eater - a 16 year old! She loves making french toast. Thanks, Sandyj


----------



## kyles (Aug 16, 2005)

That sounds gorgeous, what is egg beaters? I'm in the UK, is it like dried egg whites or an egg substitute?? Enquiring, french toast loving minds need to know!!!


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 16, 2005)

*I hope she enjoys it!!!*

My 18 year old vegatarian loves this and she is not easy to please either!!I guess I should be greatful- her brothers had enormous appetites!!! 
love and energy, Vicki


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 16, 2005)

*(((Kyles))))*

Sorry about that- egg beaters a brand name for  egg substitute here in the US. I have also used egg whites, but like the richer color of the egg substitute.
love and energy, Vicki


----------



## kyles (Aug 16, 2005)

I shall investigate the supermarkets and health food store and see how I get on!!!


----------



## Claire (Aug 18, 2005)

I also use "scramblers".  In many places I've lived, you can only get "Beaters" in 4-egg portions, and "Scramblers" come in 2-egg portions.  Since there are two of us in the household, I try to keep both on hand.  

Oh, and don't forget REAL maple syrup.  Lots of flavor per ounce for adults who don't have incredible sweet teeth.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 18, 2005)

If you can't find Egg Beaters perhaps you could crack a whole egg into a one cup measure and add egg whites to fill the cup.  If it still looks a little pale there's always food coloring.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 19, 2005)

This looks great! French toast is one of my favorite breakfasts!  I'm always looking for new ways to make it low fat...I'll have to try it your way.

I used to use egg substitutes/egg beaters and non-fat milk and it just didn't turn out as well.  Now I've been using real eggs and non-fat milk.

I'll definitely try your way...thanks for posting it!


----------



## IJawaid (Aug 19, 2005)

I tried your recipe. It is very tasty. 
Thanks

imrana jawaid


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 19, 2005)

So glad you enjoyed it- I substitute skim evap milk in alot of my recipes that called for a lot of butter and whole milk and it really is rich enough that my family doesn't miss the full fat varieties.-love and energy, Vicki


----------



## htc (Aug 19, 2005)

Vicki, I love LF french toast. I don't taste the difference from using egg whites/beaters vs whole eggs. In mine, I notice a big difference because I use whole wheat bread. Family still loves it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 19, 2005)

Nutmeg is also a great flavor in french toast.  But you really don't want to know how I make french toast so I'm not puuting it here.  I may put it in another topic though, 'cause it's very tasty.

But try the nutmeg with the cinamin and vanilla, especially if you like egg nog.  And you can make that with soy-milk, egg substitute, vanilla, nutmeg, and sweetener.  Verry tasty. 

By the way, thanks for the recipe.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

